# Bank debt in Dubai



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

I recently posted my own situ in subject 'Debt in UAE' by coffee. Today on BBC a Brit was interviewed who lost his job has a bank debt (amount unknown) and can't leave. 
He said his family are back in UK, he has several times negotiated an arrangement agreed too by his Bank then they move the goal posts. 
As he said its not his fault his employer closed the business down but now he's living on the streets, no money and can't leave.
Perhaps a warning to those who consider moving to UAE or any place that has draconian monetry laws.


----------

